# 91 octane fuel to end



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

*New Year to see end of 91-octane petrol*
October 4, 2012 

*From January 1 onwards, fuel stations nationwide will stop selling 91-octane petrol, which will force owners of 500,000 vehicles and 500,000 motorcycles either to retrofit their engines or switch to 95-octane petrol.
*

Energy Minister Arak Chonlatanon said Thursday that the decision would boost gasohol sales by 8 million litres a day, prompting demand for 800,000 litres more ethanol per day. This is in line with the government's policy to rely more on locally sourced energy and boost farmers' income.


----------



## JustChris (Jun 4, 2009)

I had been running my motorcycle on 91 for the past 8 years until I found this out and had a look to see if I could run gasohol, turns out I can and I have been running it for the past 2 months now for a savings of 1200 Baht and it starts better, runs better and even goes faster off the line. I have been running my car on gasohol 95 from day 1 because it hates anything else. 

Here is a partial list of motorcycles than can run gasohol: Gasohol

And here is a more complete list: 

Gasohol and motorcycles : Travel & Transport


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

My car runs on Gasohol 95-E85...........a dream at every fuel stop......just THB 22.22 per liter!


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

half a baht!

Here are the current fuel costs



> *Pump prices down tomorrow*
> Published: 17/10/2012
> 
> PTT and Bangchak will cut the prices of all kinds of gasohol by 0.50 baht per litre, effective from 5am on Thursday.
> ...


----------

